# Upgrade-Beratung



## Spark1810 (28. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke momentan über einige Upgrades an meinem System nach und da ich hier beim letzten Mal super beraten wurde, gehe ich auch dieses Mal wieder auf Nummer sicher. 

Folgendermaßen sieht die Ausgangslage aus:
CPU: i5-6600K @ 4.2Ghz
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Pulse Vega 56
RAM: 16GB DDR4-3000
So wichtig sind die Details meines aktuellen Systems für mein Anliegen aber gar nicht. 

Ich möchte über kurz oder lang CPU (+Mainboard und RAM) und Grafikkarte austauschen. 
Da die Situation bei den Grafikkarten ja momentan eher problematisch ist, möchte ich mit dem Prozessor starten. 
Aktuell habe ich vor, bis zum Release von Intel Rocket Lake zu warten und dann beim *i7-11700K* (?) zuzuschlagen. Falls das aus irgendwelchen Gründen dann doch keinen Sinn macht, wäre ich auch für Alternativen offen - wobei es hier ja bei AMD aktuell auch schwierig aussieht - aber das ist zumindest das Preis- und Leistungssegment, in dem ich mich bewegen möchte.

Außerdem soll eine *RTX 3070* dazustoßen - auch hier werde ich aber wohl noch etwas warten, bis Verfügbarkeit und Preis sich einigermaßen beruhigt haben. 

An dieser Stelle schon einmal eine kurze Zwischenfrage: Macht meine Planung da soweit Sinn oder übersehe ich etwas? 

Konkretere Kaufberatung bräuchte ich aber bei meinem ersten Schritt: *das Netzteil*. 
Mein aktuelles Netzteil ist ein LEPA W600-SA (600 Watt) und hat inzwischen 9 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Das hat sich seine Rente also wohl redlich verdient, zumal der Lüfter seit Kurzem auch Schwierigkeiten macht.

Ich habe leider überhaupt keine Ahnung, wieviel Leistung mein neues Netzteil für das geplante System liefern muss. Herstellerempfehlungen oder Rechner machen mich da auch eher ratlos, weil irgendwie überall etwas anderes vorausgesetzt wird. 
Hier wäre ich also für eine Einschätzung dankbar. Markentechnisch bin ich eigentlich für alles offen, mit be quiet habe ich zumindest immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ansonsten stecken in meinem System noch eine Soundkarte, 4 Gehäuselüfter (+ CPU-Lüfter), 2 SATA SSDs und eine SATA HDD. 

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen kann! 
Danke euch und viele Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2020)

Also, wenn die Preise und Verfügbarkeit der 3070 wieder normaler sind, kannst du das so machen. Als Netzteil würde ich 600-650W "Marke" nehmen, so ab 70€, aber nicht mehr als 100€. Modular oder Teilmodular. 

Bei der CPU muss man gucken, was mit dem AMD Ryzen 5 5600X oder 7 5800X ist. Letzterer ist zb stärker als der Core i7-10700K, aber eigentlich günstiger - "eigentlich" deswegen, da es bei ihm ähnlich wie bei der RTX 3070 ist. Daher auch da mal abwarten wie es denn aussieht, wenn man die 3070 wieder bekommt. Extra auf den 11700K warten würde ich nicht, außer der soll dann, wenn es die RTX 3070 wieder erschwinglich gibt, wiederum in schon 1-2 Wochen rauskommen.


----------



## Spark1810 (28. Dezember 2020)

Alles klar, schonmal vielen Dank für die Antwort Herbboy!
Du hast mir auf jeden Fall auch schon zu meinem aktuellen System verholfen. 

Hätte dann das be quiet! Pure Power 11 600W CM für ca. 95€ im Blick. Das müsste passen oder?

Eben, das Problem bei den AMD Prozessoren sehe ich gerade auch, daher hab ich einen i7 jetzt als aktuell realistischer gesehen.
Meinst du das Warten auf Rocket Lake lohnt sich nicht?
Es kommt mit irgendwie komisch vor, mir wenige Wochen vor Erscheinen der neuen Generation noch einen 10700K zu holen.
Oder ist meine Denkweise "neuer ist besser" da hinsichtlich tatsächlicher Mehrleistung vs. Aufpreis (weil neu) einfach Quatsch?

Aber ja, im Prinzip hängt jetzt sowieso alles am Timing bei der RTX 3070...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2020)

Spark1810 schrieb:


> Alles klar, schonmal vielen Dank für die Antwort Herbboy!
> Du hast mir auf jeden Fall auch schon zu meinem aktuellen System verholfen.
> 
> Hätte dann das be quiet! Pure Power 11 600W CM für ca. 95€ im Blick. Das müsste passen oder?
> ...



Die Frage ist halt, wie lange es noch dauert, bis die neuen CPUs dann da sind. Es kann sein, dass es schon Ende Januar der Fall ist - und bis dahin dürften die RTX 3070er-Karten sowieso noch nicht wieder "normal" verfügbar sein. So gesehen kannst du natürlich dann auch auf Rocket Lake warten. Die CPUs sind ja auch für den Sockel 1200, das heißt ich würde da jetzt nicht erwarten, dass du für 300€ plötzlich 20% mehr Leistung bekommen wirst. Aber vielleicht für 360€ dann eben 20% mehr oder so. Daher einfach mal abwarten.

Das Netzteil würde sicher gut reichen.


----------



## Spark1810 (28. Dezember 2020)

Alles klar, das Netzteil habe ich schonmal bestellt.
Mal schauen, ob das überhaupt ankommt oder ob da nicht auch noch storniert wird. Da sieht es mit der Verfügbarkeit nämlich auch nicht besonders gut aus. 

Ja, ich denke dann werde ich erstmal warten. Vor März wird es mit Rocket Lake wohl eh nichts. Und eventuell sind die ja am Ende auch nirgendwo vernünftig verfügbar.
Dann war die Warterei sowieso umsonst... naja, mal schauen. 

Danke dir jedenfalls für die Hilfe!


----------



## Hypertrax99 (3. Januar 2021)

Teilweise sind die Preise der Grafikkarten jetzt sogar noch höher als zu Release. Solange die weiter so weg gehen, wird das wohl noch eine ganze Weile dauern. Da bin ich ja froh doch zu Release gekauft zu haben  und konnte die freie Zeit sinnvoll verzocken.
Selbst gebraucht gehen die bei Ebay für mehr weg, als ich als Neupreis bezahlt hatte. Wahnsinn...


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2021)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Teilweise sind die Preise der Grafikkarten jetzt sogar noch höher als zu Release.


 Nicht nur teilweise, sondern durch die Bank weg. Selbst bei Grafikkarten der RTX 1600er- oder AMD 5000er-Serien.



> . Da bin ich ja froh doch zu Release gekauft zu haben


 Du solltest nicht froh zu Release GEKAUFT zu haben, sondern eine Karte überhaupt BEKOMMEN zu haben.   Etliche Leute haben es direkt zu Release versucht und nichts bekommen. Ich hab es auch mit einer RXT 3060 Ti probiert, die war 1-2 Minuten nach Verkaufsstart weg - komplett weg.


----------



## Spark1810 (3. Januar 2021)

Ja das ist momentan echt ätzend.  Und es betrifft ja nicht nur die neuen Karten. 

Schau dir mal eine 5700XT - als Beispiel die Powercolor Red Devil - an. 
Die hat über das letzte Jahr 400 - 450 Euro gekostet, im Sommer eher 400. Inzwischen zahlst du auch dafür 550 - 600 Euro. 
Bei anderen Custom Designs genau das gleiche Problem. 

Naja, zum Glück habe ich es ja gerade nicht ganz so eilig. 

Habe jetzt übrigens im Angebot für nur ~5€ mehr ein be quiet! Straight Power 11 650W statt des Pure Power 11 600W bekommen.  Da bin ich also schonmal gerüstet.

EDIT: Huch, da hab ich wohl gerade gleichzeitig mit Herbboy geantwortet.


----------



## Spark1810 (12. Januar 2021)

Bei mir gibt es nun eine kleine Planänderung, daher muss ich hier mal doppelposten. 

Ich sehe mittlerweile nichtmehr unbedingt die Notwendigkeit auf Intel Rocket Lake zu warten und würde daher eher zum Ryzen 7 5800X greifen. 
Der ist ja momentan relativ zuverlässig für etwa 450€ erhältlich. Ist der Preis in Ordnung? Zu dem Preis wurde er ja (meines Wissens nach) auch vorgestellt und im Preisverlauf sieht das nach einem guten Wert aus. 

Ich habe allerdings echt wenig Ahnung, worauf ich beim Mainboard achten muss. 
Ich habe erstmal nicht vor zu übertakten, würde eine einzelne Grafikkarte, eine M2 SSD und eine SATA SSD verbauen und müsste DDR4-3600 RAM unterbringen .
Was gibt es zu beachten? Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein konkretes Board empfehlen? Komme ich da mit 150 - 200 Euro aus? Auf welchen Chipsatz sollte ich setzen?

Was wäre zB hiermit? MSI MPG X570 GAMING PLUS AMD X570

Danke euch und viele Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2021)

Spark1810 schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es nun eine kleine Planänderung, daher muss ich hier mal doppelposten.
> 
> Ich sehe mittlerweile nichtmehr unbedingt die Notwendigkeit auf Intel Rocket Lake zu warten und würde daher eher zum Ryzen 7 5800X greifen.
> Der ist ja momentan relativ zuverlässig für etwa 450€ erhältlich. Ist der Preis in Ordnung? Zu dem Preis wurde er ja (meines Wissens nach) auch vorgestellt und im Preisverlauf sieht das nach einem guten Wert aus.


 Also, ich weiß nicht, wie das für bestimmte Anwendungen ist, aber für Games ist der grad mal 5% schneller als ein 5600X und 9% schneller als ein i7-10700K, beide kriegst du für ca 350€. Beides bei 720p gemessen, also da, wo die Grafikkarte keine große spielt. https://www.computerbase.de/2020-11/amd-ryzen-5000-test/4/#abschnitt_amd_ryzen_vs_intel_core_in_720p    Das musst du dann wissen, ob der Aufpreis okay ist. 




> Ich habe allerdings echt wenig Ahnung, worauf ich beim Mainboard achten muss.
> Ich habe erstmal nicht vor zu übertakten, würde eine einzelne Grafikkarte, eine M2 SSD und eine SATA SSD verbauen und müsste DDR4-3600 RAM unterbringen .
> Was gibt es zu beachten? Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein konkretes Board empfehlen? Komme ich da mit 150 - 200 Euro aus? Auf welchen Chipsatz sollte ich setzen?
> 
> ...


 An sich reicht es, wenn das Board 3600MHz beim RAM unterstützt - den Rest kann jedes Board, egal welches Modell und welcher Chipsatz. Teurere Modelle haben halt zB mehr Anschlüsse für Lüfter oder LED-Kram, nen zweiten M.2-Slot, bessere Menüs zum Übertakten usw. - das MSI-Board würde natürlich passen, aber das hier reicht im Grunde genommen auch schon https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1326176.html 

Beim Chipsatz sind die 500er-Chipsätze eher auf die 5000er-CPUs ausgelegt, aber spätestens mit nem BIOS-Update geht es auch mit B450 problemlos. Ein ordentliches 500er-Board wäre zb https://geizhals.de/asus-prime-b550m-a-a2295506.html?hloc=de


----------



## TigerClaw35 (15. Januar 2021)

Hi, 

mit einem 700-800 Watt Netzteil fährst du gut. Außer du möchtest irgendwann mehrere Grafikkarten, etc..  betreiben.  Wobei auch bei zwei Grafiikarten der Verbrauch in etwa 500-550 Watt sein dürfte. Das hängt natürlich von der gesamten Hardware im Innenleben ab. Du kannst dir z.B. das  ROG Strix 750G 80 PLUS Gold Netzteil, modular - 750 Watt anschauen. 

Ich hatte dazu einen umfangreichen Artikel auf pcpointer.de geplant, bin aber bisher einfach nicht dazu gekommen.


----------



## Spark1810 (15. Januar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ich weiß nicht, wie das für bestimmte Anwendungen ist, aber für Games ist der grad mal 5% schneller als ein 5600X und 9% schneller als ein i7-10700K, beide kriegst du für ca 350€. Beides bei 720p gemessen, also da, wo die Grafikkarte keine große spielt. https://www.computerbase.de/2020-11/amd-ryzen-5000-test/4/#abschnitt_amd_ryzen_vs_intel_core_in_720p    Das musst du dann wissen, ob der Aufpreis okay ist.



Da hast du natürlich Recht, vielen Dank für den Hinweis.  In Spielen ist der Unterschied tatsächlich gar nicht mal so groß.
Habe mich jetzt trotzdem für den 5800X entschieden. Der Aufpreis war für mich jetzt in Ordnung, gegenüber dem i7 sowieso und von der Mehrleistung in Anwendungen (25 und 2 extra Kernen gegenüber dem 5600X kann ich in Zukunft vielleicht auch noch profitieren. 


@TigerClaw35

Danke dir für die Empfehlung! Ist 700W aufwärts dafür nicht ein wenig Overkill?
Selbst im beQuiet PSU-Rechner wird mir bei dem Setup (also 5800X und RTX 3070 - die ich aktuell noch nicht habe) entspannt zu 650W geraten und die wollen ja sogar noch was verkaufen. 

Bin jetzt bei 650W von be quiet mit Platinum Effizienz gelandet. Habe am Ende auch etwas mehr ausgegeben als ursprünglich geplant, aber in Verbindung mit einem Gutschein war es dann doch ein guter Deal denke ich. Tatsächlich ist die Lieferbarkeit bei den Netzteilen aktuell auch gar nicht mal so toll.

Bin jetzt erstmal zufrieden, danke vielmals für die Hilfe Leute


----------

